# Watch Tim Sylvia defeat his opponent in a mere twelve seconds



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Tim Sylvia has won seven out of his last eight fights while finishing six of those opponents and there's not a damn thing we can do about it. Is the Maine-iac back? We aren't sure, he's only hit the 265 pound limit a few times in the last few years, but dare I say Tim Sylvia is the most fearsome super-heavyweight this world knows? Somewhere Bauzen's head is exploding, just like Randy Smith's head when Tim Sylvia took twelve seconds to detonate his fists upon it at NEF Fight Night 3. We can't confirm or deny if The Maine-iac gained supernatural powers by fighting for the first time in Maine, but how else do you explain the fastest win of Tim Sylvia's career? This beats the time it took thirty six seconds for his opponent to fall out of the cage giving Tim a TKO victory back in 2002.
> 
> We have fan shot video of the final 4 seconds of the fight. It's exhilarating. Watch.


*Middleeasy*

I hope old Timmeh signs a short contract with Bellator, j9ust to see him against Konrad. Both have a lot to gain fro the fight.


----------



## Cat Smasher (Jun 17, 2012)

I like Tim, and I'm really rootin for him to make a big comeback in the UFC or Bellator. But seriously he beat a pretty no named guy in 12 seconds and his other 7 wins were against a bunch of cans aswell. He needs to start beating some bigger named competition now and show he really is back. Hopefully Dana gives him that one fight he's been begging for to do it.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

The UFC's HW roster is pretty awesome right now amongst the top 4, maybe even 6 to 7 names... but beyond that, it's pretty much it's usual, sub par self. Point being, there's no reason Tim couldn't be brought in for some fun fights.

Honestly, a fight I love and I've never heard anyone else mention is to bring Tim in against Struve. Struve seems to live on that fringe contender status... now beating Tim would obviously not make him one, but it would certainly build his name seeing as how like it or not, Tim is still a big name. And should Tim get the victory, he without question beat a top ten UFC heavyweight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cat Smasher said:


> I like Tim, and I'm really rootin for him to make a big comeback in the UFC or Bellator. But seriously he beat a pretty no named guy in 12 seconds and his other 7 wins were against a bunch of cans aswell. He needs to start beating some bigger named competition now and show he really is back. Hopefully Dana gives him that one fight he's been begging for to do it.


He is beating no named guys but that's what you have to do when your an independent fighter. All the big name guys are signed to ZUFFA, Bellator etc. Timmeh would be happy to be a card opener at first, why not give him that shot is what i don't understand. If Hardy can keep his job at 0-4 and Lesnar get a title shot at 2-1, surely they could let a former champ come back.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Happy for him. Never disliked Tim, enjoyed his fights for the most part, was sad when he went 970 pounds, but he seems to be getting his stuff in order and I honestly wouldn't mind giving him a shot at the UFC again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rauno said:


> He is beating no named guys but that's what you have to do when your an independent fighter. All the big name guys are signed to ZUFFA, Bellator etc. Timmeh would be happy to be a card opener at first, why not give him that shot is what i don't understand. If Hardy can keep his job at 0-4 and Lesnar get a title shot at 2-1, surely they could let a former champ come back.


Dana doesn't like him, I think the quote was something like 'he was stinking up the heavyweight division" with his style of fighting which had become very safe. The thing about a lot of his big fights is they were really really boring, so I understand why Dana wouldnt want to him. Does he deserve a chance? Yes he does.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Hopefully he gets fed to Cormier for his last Strikeforce fight.


----------



## DaFreshestG (Jan 13, 2012)

id like to see him be picked up by bellator he still has a bit more to prove to dana plus would be a nice addition to there roster


----------



## Cat Smasher (Jun 17, 2012)

He does have enough momentum and fan support for dana to give him even a facebook fight.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> Hopefully he gets fed to Cormier for his last Strikeforce fight.


That seems like the best coarse for him to get back in with Zuffa. Fight DC or Barnett, I hope he gets smashed and that is as far as he goes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What weight was this at?


----------



## Freckle (Apr 23, 2012)

Throw him in there aganist Cormier. Gives Cormier another former UFC champ.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Ew, Tim is one of the grossest UFC fighters ever! He has some long arms though! If he can keep any fight standing he'd destroy people! Sometimes all it takes is long arms and legs!


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What weight was this at?


I would say the limit was 265 lb because Wiki doesn't list the fight as a superheavy weight bout. While I like Big Tim I would rather see him in SF before coming to UFC and see how he does against DC, Barnett, Sergi as well as Lavar, del Sario-presuming they get sent back to SF. Maybe he finally get that Mir rematch he's been wanting.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I think he could realistically beat some legit opponents. I mean legit in the since of ufc calibre, but not necessarily in the top ten hws. 

Guys he could hang with: lavar, struve, schaub, russow, rothwell, morecraft, oli, herman, gonzaga, de fries. So there are ten guys I think he could hang with right off the bat, granted a few id give odds over timmy but he could reasonably beat any of them. Not to mention this guy is a multiple time ufc hw champion. I think there is some hatred for timmy in the management of the ufc, lets face it, hes had a lot of sucky fights in the ufc and he was very bad for business back in the day. His teammates didn't even like him. There he was holding ufc gold and they'd not even hang out with the guy. I feel kind of sorry for timmy, but he's just a very unlikable person. 

Did you guys ever see him on that dating show? Jesus timmy.. I really wish the best for him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he is certainly not a complete can. Though I agree he can win some UFC fights I seriously doubt he would get another title shot. The heavyweight division was seriously weak when he was champion.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he is certainly not a complete can. Though I agree he can win some UFC fights I seriously doubt he would get another title shot. The heavyweight division was seriously weak when he was champion.


I disagree I think the HW is always thin and weak. I see him doing pretty good against most of the division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I beg to differ, the UFC heavyweight division right now is anything but weak. Back when Sylvia was champion he took it from Ricco Rodriguez (touch and go heavyweight), then defended it again Gan McGee (never any good), lost to Frank Mir, had the trilogy with Arlovski, defended against Monson, then lost it to the Great Randy Couture. Right now the heavyweight division has Champion JDS, Cain, Shane Carwin (recovering from an injury), Overeem (suspended), Big Nog, Roy Nelson, list goes on with good fighters.


----------



## iceman02 (Nov 13, 2011)

I dont belive the hype at all. You remm when fing mercer knocked him out in 9 sec?

http://mmarecaptv.com/video/qA161hT...y-Mercer-at-Adrenaline-III-in-Birmingham.html


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Another reason why Sylvia may not make it in the current UFC heavyweight division. He got taken out for a 47 year old man in his MMA debut. Does that sound like a man who could make another title run?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I beg to differ, the UFC heavyweight division right now is anything but weak. Back when Sylvia was champion he took it from Ricco Rodriguez (touch and go heavyweight)


Not when Sylvia and him fought...he was on an 11 win fight streak. After that loss he fell from grace.



> then defended it again Gan McGee (never any good),


Four fight win streak and so he got a shot. 


> lost to Frank Mir,


A very formidable submission guy


> had the trilogy with Arlovski,


Decent HW at the time 


> defended against Monson,


-stinker never understood that match up


> then lost it to the Great Randy Couture.


Great might be a stretch but Randy is a great fighter who gameplans with the best of them. No shame in losing to him. 


> Right now the heavyweight division has Champion JDS, Cain,


Agreed


> Shane Carwin (recovering from an injury),


I don't think he is that great a HW. Also hasn't fought in two years so I wouldn't include him in the current roster.


> Overeem (suspended),


Really don't understand the Reem love most of recent wins are in kick boxing and when he fought Werdum he was getting beat in the striking dept. and if Werdum had stopped flopping to his but he probably would have won that match. 


> Big Nog,


I think he is a brokedown HW in the twilight of his career. He has seven fight in the UFC and has lost 3 of those and was getting his ass handed to him by Syliva before the choke.



> Roy Nelson, list goes on with good fighters.


I like Roy I really do and against not top ten competition he looks great but against top 10 guys like Mir, JDS, Werdum he is a punching bag for them.


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

There is only one thing I see happening with this...

Dana White gives Sylvia his one fight and

A. he gets smashed by a top 5 HW in the UFC and runs out of the octagon with his tail between his legs or:

B. he gets smashed by a UFC HW CAN! andddd runs out of the octagon with his tail between his legs.

The UFC HW division has evolved lightyears since Tim Sylvia was "on top"...and I dont see him doing anything in the UFC if he decides to make a comeback. He isnt even close to a gatekeeper in my opinion.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

The HW division hasn't evolved that much. The HW is the same division it was ten years ago. Tim would do fine I would love to see a rematch with Mir.


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

IcemanCometh said:


> The HW division hasn't evolved that much. The HW is the same division it was ten years ago. Tim would do fine I would love to see a rematch with Mir.


BASED ON WHAT!?!?!? 

How hasn't the HW division evolved? Back in Tim's "prime" Andrei Arlovski was running that division...where is he now? 

IDK man. I see any of the top HW in the UFC destroying Big Tim...maybe Im wrong but I dont really think so here.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

BamaNasty said:


> BASED ON WHAT!?!?!?
> 
> How hasn't the HW division evolved? Back in Tim's "prime" Andrei Arlovski was running that division...where is he now?
> 
> IDK man. I see any of the top HW in the UFC destroying Big Tim...maybe Im wrong but I dont really think so here.


Buy your logic then the LHW hasn't evolved because Chuck's chin declined just like AA's. We still see fights at HW being slug fests more than we see grappling matches or wrestling clincs. It hasn't evolved that much. What makes you think Tim would get destroyed? He is 7-1 in his last eight fights.


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

IcemanCometh said:


> Buy your logic then the LHW hasn't evolved because Chuck's chin declined just like AA's. We still see fights at HW being slug fests more than we see grappling matches or wrestling clincs. It hasn't evolved that much. What makes you think Tim would get destroyed? He is 7-1 in his last eight fights.


Actually by the logic I used for big Tim the LHW division HAS evolved...lol for the same reason the HW division has..New talent, exposed champions weaknesses, more athleticism than before.. Big Tim wouldnt stand a chance just like Chuck had no chance once the Pride fighters merged with the UFC..

And he is 7-1 in his last eight fights...against? he got merked in 30 seconds by Abe Wagner? Who the f is that?

Cmon man, really. Stop being biased.

P.S. In no way am i trying to be an ahole towards you, I am just stating my opinion..I respect yours and I hope you can respect mine as well. The Iceman is my favorite fighter just like yours! lol


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

BamaNasty said:


> Actually by the logic I used for big Tim the LHW division HAS evolved...lol for the same reason the HW division has..New talent, exposed champions weaknesses, more athleticism than before.. Big Tim wouldnt stand a chance just like Chuck had no chance once the Pride fighters merged with the UFC..
> 
> And he is 7-1 in his last eight fights...against? he got merked in 30 seconds by Abe Wagner? Who the f is that?
> 
> Cmon man, really. Stop being biased.


The HW isn't more athletic, no champions been exposed becuase no one has held onto the belt long enough to be exposed. Tim would hold his own he does have a 38-7 record and has been fighting for over ten years. Also on another point how many Pride guys beat Chuck-two, wow.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I disagree on the more athletic part of the UFC heavyweight division. Cain, JDS, Shane, Frank Mir now, and Pat Berry, Brendan Schaub, and many others are athletic fighters. Sylvia is by no means an athletic heavyweight.


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I disagree on the more athletic part of the UFC heavyweight division. Cain, JDS, Shane, Frank Mir now, and Pat Berry, Brendan Schaub, and many others are athletic fighters. Sylvia is by no means an athletic heavyweight.


This is precisely what I was trying to say..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, all he does is stand and trade with fighters and can barely wrestle. You look at all the fighters he won against before his fight with Couture and they were all undersized heavyweights or not athletic. Even with his two looses before Couture you look at them and it's: Frank Mir (submission), Arlovski(submission), Couture (athletic legend), Big Nog (submission), Fedor (still top ranked at the time), Ray Mercer (world level boxer), and Abe Wagner (athletic).


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Over, done with. Has been. Don't need Tim Sylvia in UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't that something we already established?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think Timeh could win a few fights in the UFC but its pointless because there is a stage he'll get to where he is insanely outmatched.

He could legitimately beat big country, Russow and possibly even Mir if Mir showed the sloppy striking he has of late. But if he did win a few he'd have to face Cain, JDS, Cormier or Reem... All of those fights I give him a 0% chance if winning and would make me genuinely worry for his safety!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he has a punchers chance against Cain, JDS, Cormier and Overeem. But if he beat one of them he wouldn't beat the other three. I agree he'd be a gate keeper at the very least and nothing more.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Was his opponent... a sandwich?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

WizeKraker said:


> Was his opponent... a sandwich?


A smaller one then. Timmmehhh is back inside 265 lbs.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

As I have said before I would like to see him go against Stephan Struve...


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Rauno said:


> A smaller one then. Timmmehhh is back inside 265 lbs.


haha i hope so. Nothing but props to the big guy on a great win. I wish nothing but the best to old Tim, why Bellator has not signed him yet is a real puzzler to me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

WizeKraker said:


> haha i hope so. Nothing but props to the big guy on a great win. I wish nothing but the best to old Tim, why Bellator has not signed him yet is a real puzzler to me.


Beats me. Bellator needs guys with name value and outside of Timmeg, there aren't many bigger.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I seriously doubt Tim would get past the first round of a tournament. Maybe if he got a good first draw he would maybe get into the next round but from there it would be difficult. Though a fight between him and Brett Rogers would be great.


----------

